# BVI Crew seeking ride 1/10-1/20



## cruble79 (Jul 12, 2001)

Cheryl and I will be on Jost Van Dyke in the BVI''s for 10 days. Would love to do some sailing. If you care to share some space on your boat for a day or two us we''ll be around Ivan''s bar. I''m good crew and she''s a great cook. We''ll happily help with provisions. We are in our late 30''s, fit and generally pretty easy going folks. Email [email protected] if you think you might be interested in helping us out.


----------

